# Ebay $.99 Starting Bid.1936 Columbia Superb



## fxo550 (May 18, 2016)

just search for 1936 columbia superb


----------



## island schwinn (May 18, 2016)

already at 1100 bucks.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1936-columb...964145?hash=item5686ee7db1:g:~gkAAOSwH71XO34s


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 19, 2016)

Looks clean..$1500. bike no? Maybe more.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 19, 2016)

Why start at .99 cents with a reserve, not trying to be a jerk, just wondering.


----------



## MrColumbia (May 20, 2016)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Why start at .99 cents with a reserve, not trying to be a jerk, just wondering.




To draw more bidders into the auction and help create more interest. If he put it at a high price to start many of the bidders would stay away. Auctions that have multiple bidders traditionally go for a higher price. It can be a better strategy than putting the top price or best offer for some items.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 20, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-columbia-superb-all-original-prewar-bicycle.81934/


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 20, 2016)

MrColumbia said:


> To draw more bidders into the auction and help create more interest. If he put it at a high price to start many of the bidders would stay away. Auctions that have multiple bidders traditionally go for a higher price. It can be a better strategy than putting the top price or best offer for some items.



That makes sense, could discourage some bidders.


----------



## tech549 (May 20, 2016)

so why do guys have a 2200.00 bid in with 4 days to go?


----------



## CrazyDave (May 20, 2016)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> That makes sense, could discourage some bidders.



So basically to scam people into thinking its a real auction and have some interest...lolololol....I see it as stupid too man.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 20, 2016)

tech549 said:


> so why do guys have a 2200.00 bid in with 4 days to go?




Stupidity?


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 20, 2016)

tech549 said:


> so why do guys have a 2200.00 bid in with 4 days to go?



Trying to scare off the poor trash


----------



## saladshooter (May 20, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Stupidity?




If you're willing to pay $X,XXX.xx what difference does it make if you bid on day one or day 7? You either win it or you don't.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 20, 2016)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Trying to scare off the poor trash



We don't scare that easy!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 20, 2016)

saladshooter said:


> If you're willing to pay $X,XXX.xx what difference does it make if you bid on day one or day 7? You either win it or you don't.




I don't know about you but I try not to pay anymore than I have to. It would seem to me that bidding early only jacks the price up. I do have a set price in mind but prefer the snipe tactic to win auctions. V/r Shawn


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 20, 2016)

In the old days of ebay you would bid up to your amount on something, because if some glitch occurred due to ebay or whatever you could win the auction by being the "high bidder" I won some great stuff in the 90's that way. The strategy today might be that you get your name on the bidding board and the seller could take you seriously should he offer you a second chance offer or some other weird outcome where your name pops up.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 20, 2016)

I don't think it really matters that much, This is an awesome bike and still a good deal at $2200.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 20, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I don't think it really matters that much, This is an awesome bike and still a good deal at $2200.



Reserve not met, not a good enough deal for this seller.


----------



## catfish (May 20, 2016)

Bid early, and bid often!


----------



## GTs58 (May 20, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I don't know about you but I try not to pay anymore than I have to. It would seem to me that bidding early only jacks the price up. I do have a set price in mind but prefer the snipe tactic to win auctions. V/r Shawn




There is a reserve in this particular auction, so bidding early means nothing here and doesn't jack up the price. I bet some of the bidders are fishing for the reserve price.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 21, 2016)

I have a question about reserves: If your bid is higher than the reserve does the item go to you for the reserve price at the end of the auction even if no one else bids?  I'm pretty sure that was how it worked at one time, I swear I won an auction like that once but it was like 10 years ago. There's something I really want right now but I'm the only bidder and it has a reserve...


----------



## GTs58 (May 22, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I have a question about reserves: If your bid is higher than the reserve does the item go to you for the reserve price at the end of the auction even if no one else bids?  I'm pretty sure that was how it worked at one time, I swear I won an auction like that once but it was like 10 years ago. There's something I really want right now but I'm the only bidder and it has a reserve...




You are correct.


----------



## fxo550 (Jun 15, 2016)

Look at the for sale thread.Bike for sale $2700 or best offer.


----------



## spoker (Jun 15, 2016)

ppl will bid high to find out what the reserve is and then retract within 24 hrs


----------

